# Catching minnows



## bronkobri

Just for kicks I went to youtube.com and searched for homemade minnow traps. I was surprised there were so many people giving instructions on how to build a simple trap with household items. Most were using a plastic pop bottle. They were claimimg you would catch a bunch in no time at all. I got all exited and made one real quick. Took it down to nimi and put it in at about 8:30 pm. I went back and checked it the next morning and as usual I got skunked. I just used some bread as bait like they said to do. Has anyone had any experience catching thier own minnows?


----------



## fishinnick

At a farm pond I used to fish at I always put a minnow trap(a real one, not a bottle) in the water and I would always get a bunch of fish. All I got were real tiny baby bluegills, but they caught bass and BIG bluegills all day. I never had to put bread or anything in the trap.

There's a small step-across creek down the road from me and there are one or two holes that hold chubs. I put the trap in there one day and I think I caught every chub in the hole that were over 4in, but there were only like 3 of them lol. Did get some smaller ones too. C&R, I think I could have putted a huge dent in the population there lol. I also tried the bottle trap there but got skunked.

I tried using traps elsewhere and didn't have any luck, but then again I didn't see any minnows in the water either..


----------



## bountyhunter

the bottle should have worked, did you use a bottle with no labels on it? as a kid it worked for me .


----------



## Huz-yak

for less than $10 you can get a purpose built minnow trap (Frabil etc. at WallyWorld) and toss it in any small creek and catch chubs. I tried the bottles a few times and it is not worth the hassle. Also, I use any kind of meat (old lunchmeat, turkey, ham, salami, cooked chicken leftovers, summer sausage, etc.) and it works 10 times better than bread or catfood. Leave it in big pieces and the minnows wont be able to eat it all up before daybreak. Chubs, when you can find them for sale, are usually $1 each for 4"ers and I have caught plenty to justify $10 trap and $10 bucket. When I am done fishing I toss the survivors back in the creek ;-)


----------



## RushCreekAngler

Never thought about using meat. I've tried bread, dog food and catfood, never got more than a few.

Just got back from checking the trap, baited with catfood, dogfood and shrimp - got 2-3 dozen, best catch I've had yet.


----------



## foundationfisher

i remember hearing about putting a chunk of onion in helps. i tried it once, and didn't see any difference.


----------



## viper1

We use to when i was a kid. Just wondering if it would work on Erie. Dock my boat in the lagoon marina. Thought of hanging two off the boat.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Star1pup

Minnow traps don't work for me in lakes. I tried one at Atwood off my ock with no luck. I have 2 hanging off my dock here at Tomahak and still no luck, except once in a while I catch a couple small bluegills. Not sure why as there are minnows swimming around in schools.

Sure would be nice if these traps would work as I can see myself walking down to the dock, dumping my minnow catch into a bucket and going out to catch some crappies.


----------



## SMBHooker

Use your minnow trap n a small creek and you'll be sure to pick up a few.


----------



## flyphisherman

For ten dollars you can buy an umbrella net, or a minnow seine. 

I use the minnow seine when I have someone to help me work it. I use the umbrella net when I'm alone. 

Put the umbrella net in a deep section of the creek, then walk around the net and lift up. I used to use bread or hot dogs to bait the net, but I've found it more effective to simply spook the minnows over the net. 

The umbrella net will work on lakes too. Catch em' like the bait guys do it.....hang a lantern off the back of your boat and draw the minnows in (right over your umbrella net) then just lift.

I've caught enough bait in a single outing to justify the cost of the net. 

I really enjoy catching my own bait. It can be tons of fun.


----------



## todd61

I always use the heel from a loaf of bread. It won't fall apart as easy. Like previous posts go to Walmart and get a trap for $10 throw in a creek and you should have minnows in a couple hours.


----------



## Star1pup

I can also catch them in a creek (or as we call them here a crick), but I need to find a way to catch them in our lake and the traps just have not been successful here. I'll try the light over the dock and an umbrella net and see how that works.


----------



## fish420

definitely use lights at night and a net. youll catch enough to last all season.


----------



## redhotbuzz

saltine crackers mixed up with a can of sardines in oil wrapped up in an onion bag works for me


----------



## brettsky225

I've never had luck with homemade minnow traps always frustrates me >.<


----------



## Nimi_fisher5

I have a creek by me that ill throw my minnow trap In with a little bread and catch maybe 2-3 dozen large minnows I use for cats, pike, wiper, bass, walleye. But you never need that many and it's a pain to hassle with the minnow trap every time so i set up a keeper station and have yet to have any die. Just put some water in a cooler, an aerator and this year I upgraded to a filtration system. Make sure your waters pretty cold before you put any in and when you go to put new ones in put em in a minnow bucket with holes in it first. Then allow it to float in the cooler for a lil bit before dumping um. Here's my setup. Minnows will last a while in there. And if a few die just freeze for cut bait













Also I cover mine with a piece of old carpet cause they love to jump 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Star1pup

Nimi_fisher5 said:


> I have a creek by me that ill throw my minnow trap In with a little bread and catch maybe 2-3 dozen large minnows I use for cats, pike, wiper, bass, walleye. But you never need that many and it's a pain to hassle with the minnow trap every time so i set up a keeper station and have yet to have any die. Just put some water in a cooler, an aerator and this year I upgraded to a filtration system. Make sure your waters pretty cold before you put any in and when you go to put new ones in put em in a minnow bucket with holes in it first. Then allow it to float in the cooler for a lil bit before dumping um. Here's my setup. Minnows will last a while in there. And if a few die just freeze for cut bait
> View attachment 70695
> View attachment 70696
> 
> Also I cover mine with a piece of old carpet cause they love to jump
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I also use a cooler with a filtration system. I freeze plastic bottles of lake water and put them in to keep the water cool. Don't use tap water.


----------



## Nimi_fisher5

Star1pup said:


> I also use a cooler with a filtration system. I freeze plastic bottles of lake water and put them in to keep the water cool. Don't use tap water.


Mines from the creek. That's why it's so clear. I heard don't use ice because it will kill the metabolism but honestly before I heard that I'd use it seldomly and never had any die 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bon3s

Any tips on catching these guys during this weather? I put a trap out last night with some cat food. In a nice calm run off the creek. Any tips appreciated, I'd like to get a few dozen and grow them bigger.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## viper1

Bon3s said:


> Any tips on catching these guys during this weather? I put a trap out last night with some cat food. In a nice calm run off the creek. Any tips appreciated, I'd like to get a few dozen and grow them bigger.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well were catching drying and freezing them for Erie now. If your looking for emeralds any marina will have them. Just use a throw or long handled dip net. Well at least when the waters open. Not hard to net a limit in a short time usually. 
I would think its true inland too! They like edges. Were dark clothing so you dont spook as bad. And try not to let them see you much. They do have eyes and use them.


----------



## fish420

minnows too big for crappie? i havent heard such a thing. they have huge mouths if they can eat a 3" tail and jig with a minnow on it im sure they would eat a big minnow. hell i catch bigger crappie on bigger minnows sometimes. i use a cast net and catch shiners and use those sometimes. some of them are 3"+ and the crappie love em, bass walleye and catfish too!


----------



## fish420

montagc said:


> They are too big for the crappie I catch, lol!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


where do you fish?


----------



## fish420

not sure where that is. lol


----------



## fish420

thats like a foreign country to me man.. haha come to NE ohio and ill teach you a thing or 2


----------



## austie

i've had great results with the pop bottle trap. Two things to add A. you only have one trap? its the same when traping anything eles the more traps the better the chances secondly. put some gravel/rocks in the trap to get on the bottom, and it will up the amount you catch. good luck


----------



## Lamewolf

Go to Walmart and buy a regular minnow trap to use, and bait it with a mixture of biscuit dough and sardines mixed together and put it inside in the form of a dough ball. Its what I use and it always gets me some minnows.


----------



## BrownsFan

Same here. Tried bread, dog food and crackers. Tons of minnow schools all around but none go in the trap. I must be doing something wrong!


----------



## Star1pup

BrownsFan said:


> Same here. Tried bread, dog food and crackers. Tons of minnow schools all around but none go in the trap. I must be doing something wrong!


It seems that trapping minnows in a stream is easy, but they will not go in a trap in a lake. I've tried 2 different lakes and no luck.


----------



## dacrawdaddy

I use a clear plastic Royal minnow traps baited with Cheez It crackers and catch lots of lake minnows. Hole placement is critical to catching minnows in a trap, you can't just tie off to the bank and throw it in the water and expect to catch bait. The holes must be in line with the current,even in a lake, to have success. Toss some crumbs in the water and see which way they float and set your trap accordingly. I purchased my traps from Cranfield Junction in Missouri. They're a little more expensive but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## Star1pup

Thanks dacrawdaddy. I'll try what you recommend.


----------



## dacrawdaddy

I should add that I attached hollow metal legs to the bottom of my traps to keep them from moving. Also, if you use a glass or plastic trap, make sure you get ALL the air bubbles out of the trap. Bubbles seem to spook the minnows.


----------

